# How to make melt and pour soap



## Mandy (Nov 25, 2006)

Learning how to make melt and pour soap is the easiest soap making method that you can learn. It is the soap making method that is most commonly taught in do-it-yourself soap making kits that are offered by craft stores. To begin this easy soap making process you can either buy a do-it-yourself soap making kit or you can buy the ingredients separately.

Step one: The first step is to find a good melt and pour soap recipe. You can find these recipes in craft stores and in soap making books. Use the recipe to make a list of ingredients that you will need.

Step two: The second step is to buy the ingredient that you need to make your soap. Your ingredient list will generally include: soap base chips, fragrance, additives, and a soap mold. If you want to make clear soap then you will need to buy clear soap base chips.

Step three: The third step in this soap making process is to melt your soap base in a pot over indirect heat such as a double boiler or in a crock pot. After your soap base is melted then you can add in your fragrance oils.

Step four: The fourth step is to pour your melted soap base into your soap molds. Allow the soap to stand in your molds for 12 to 24 hours to set up.

Step five: The final step is making melt and pour soap is to allow your soap to cure for three to four weeks. The curing process will allow the glycerin in your soap to mellow out and make the soap milder and gentler on your skin.
*
This and more soapmaking information articles can be found here:*
http://soapmakingforum.com/soapmakinginfo.html


----------

